# Some Pictures of Kallie



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are some pics of my "Kallie Girl". Ahhh, the life of a Malt... Here she is doing some of her favorite things....

Her #1 favorite thing to do above anything else is to play fetch.... 
or just walk around with a ball in her mouth.









She loves lying in the entry hall in the sun. She always finds just
the right spot where the rays can reach her.









She likes to chill in her bed in the kitchen while I'm on the computer.









And she likes to take nap with her brother, Catcher. Although she doesn't
look very comfortable to me . . .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, how sweet Kallie is! 

What a life!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww..thanks for sharing those pictures are adorable!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

The last one craked me up. It reminds me of my daughter, i can`t imagine how they could be comfortable in that position.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I know-that pic is so funny--Ruby Jean sleeps like that all the time--I guess they must be comfortable







lol


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh how sweet







The pictures are too cute!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank you for the pictorial! It was so sweet! Your home looks very immaculate and coordinated (lil things I notice in pictures.lol)

Our Dogs have the best life possible!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I agree, your home ALWAYS looks so perfect! And of course your babies are so cute and sweet!





















What a great life!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Beautiful babies and house!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing, your Kallie is so pretty







I too find it hard to believe that is a comfy sleeping position


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

very sweet


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh I just love Kallie!! She's got such a sweet face and such pretty personality







I especially like that one where she's holding the ball... Jack carries his bone around all day too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweet pictures...


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Love the pictures. Your babies are so sweet


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh my goodness they are so cute.... 
Ok I have one question for you. I noticed your area rug near the stairs. do your puppies run through your home. Chester and chelsey alway run and then the rug ends up in the living room insted of the main entrance... how do you keep it in one place?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I only see little white boxes with little red x's.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

It doesnt work for me







But I'm sure she looks adorable!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I see them just fine, and so sweet! Thanks for sharing your little ones with us!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww how cute..i love the one by the window


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh what cute pictures I loved the one where they both was sleeping 
Char


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 17 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Oh my goodness they are so cute....
> Ok I have one question for you.  I noticed your area rug near the stairs.  do your puppies run through  your home.  Chester and chelsey alway run and then the rug ends up in the living room insted of the main entrance... how do you keep it in one place?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110645*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, yes they go running through the house. At first I had a a roll of material that I got from Crate & Barrel. It was white sticky stuff that is used to keep the rug from moving. It worked fabulously and because it was thin it didn't add bulk under the rug. Well, both K & C were addicted to that stuff and would pull the rug back and try to eat the stuff. They wouldn't leave it alone. 

So, what I'm using now is something I got at Target. It is meant to be used for a shelf liner, I think. It comes in a roll in either brown or white and is sort of a webbing material. It works great at keeping the rugs in place and K & C aren't interested in eating it!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Wonderful pics........bring on more !!

They are such darlings.....I want Puddles a buddy.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

SOOO cute!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Hi, yes they go running through the house. At first I had a a roll of material that I got from Crate & Barrel. It was white sticky stuff that is used to keep the rug from moving. It worked fabulously and because it was thin it didn't add bulk under the rug. Well, both K & C were addicted to that stuff and would pull the rug back and try to eat the stuff. They wouldn't leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kallie is so pretty- she looks like she has a really calm personality. Great pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Oct 17 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Talking about sticky items, Scooby loves them too. Today hubby was making up a parcel and he dropped one of those sticky lables on the floor, well of course Scooby was onto it immediately and had a great time pulling it off the carpet. Well he went quiet and I looked down and we both broke up laughing because he had chewed it to bits and the bits were stuck all over his face. I wish I had got a snap shot but I was too busy trying to get it out of his mouth because I didn't want him to swallow any of it.
> Another of his very favorite things is velcro, he absolutely loves anything with that on it and he will sit for ages just pulling it apart and sticking it back so he can do it again. I think he just loves the noise it makes.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes!! Velcro!! I forgot about that. My guys are nuts for it. I used to have one of my Oriental rugs in my office (what a waste) and it was on carpet and I had gotten these Velcro things to go on the rug to keep it from slipping on the carpet. Well, then I brought the rug home and Kallie, who was my only Malt at the time, was totally obsessed with the Velcro.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> > Hi, yes they go running through the house. At first I had a a roll of material that I got from Crate & Barrel. It was white sticky stuff that is used to keep the rug from moving. It worked fabulously and because it was thin it didn't add bulk under the rug. Well, both K & C were addicted to that stuff and would pull the rug back and try to eat the stuff. They wouldn't leave it alone.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Great pics... I love them!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

They are sooo cute! She carries her ball? You need to get her a rubber purse toy, wouldn't that look so funny if she walked around carrying her purse?








Our little Miss Elegant Kallie.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

cute!! kallie has such an expressive face, she always looks like she is in deep, deep thought about something VERY important! LOL 

buttercup sleeps in the most uncomfortable positions too, i'm always worried she is going to fall off the sofa or bed, hehe. 

ann marie and the "it's comfy if you're bendy like us!" buttercup


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww she is so cute i love them both







i want another malt baby


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

All u guys take the best pictures







I on the other hand can not for the life of me take a good picture of anything human or furry







Love your pictures they are just too cute. 
Ps How do u make the pics larger


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Kalli is so adorable!







Both of your babies are so sweet!







Great pics!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sweet pictures. She is such a cutie....but then again so is her brother Catcher.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 17 2005, 07:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, yes they go running through the house. At first I had a a roll of material that I got from Crate & Barrel. It was white sticky stuff that is used to keep the rug from moving. It worked fabulously and because it was thin it didn't add bulk under the rug. Well, both K & C were addicted to that stuff and would pull the rug back and try to eat the stuff. They wouldn't leave it alone. 

So, what I'm using now is something I got at Target. It is meant to be used for a shelf liner, I think. It comes in a roll in either brown or white and is sort of a webbing material. It works great at keeping the rugs in place and K & C aren't interested in eating it!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110685
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh thanks for the tip. We don't have target here but i think I know what your discribing. I will need to get some for when we are showing our home. 
Thank you... Again love the pictures.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh I just love Kallie.







She is so cute and sweet! Tucker also likes to lay in front of the door and soak up the sunshine.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Oct 18 2005, 09:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, When I shoot them I use the "largest" setting so the pictures are huge when I download them. I then make them smaller using the PhotoImpression program that came with my Canon camera. Also, I use Image Cave for my hosting and I can click on "Modify Image" on the thumbnail and put in the new size I want that way. 

Joe recommends http://www.resize2mail.com. which will re-size them free. The size shouldn't be over 600x450. I usually do something in the 300 to 400 range. 

I'll be glad to help further.. just PM me.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute, great pictures







Peechie loves finding a sunspot!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I can see the pics now!!!!  

She is just too precous, what a cutie!!!





















Rosie loves to sit by the door too, and sleep on the donut bed!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Kallie is a darling...she reminds me of my Gracie who also loves to lie in the sun. Great pictures, I really love the last one of Catcher & Kallie sleeping, too cute


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Great pictures. She looks so comfortable laying in the sun. The sleeping position is very cute, but I agree doesn't look too comfy but must be to her. Thanks for sharing.


----------

